# The Coding Network



## debra summers (Jun 22, 2011)

I would avoid applying with The Coding Network.  Their test is VERY long, terrible, print is bad and is VERY confusing.  I have many years of coding experience and did not pass their test.  They claim to have open positions and then make their test impossible to pass


----------



## JamieGalloway (Aug 18, 2011)

They just contacted me a 2nd time, and I actually got around to looking at their test. They want you to print off 50+ pages, and mail 52 back to them. What?!  Why they do this the old "paper and pencil" way is beyond me, with the technology that's available.  I wonder if they'll reimburse my postage for mailing it back to them?  Off to treat the writers cramp in my hand...


----------



## jeupt32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Job application*

How long did it take for you to hear back from them? I sent my resume a week ago.


----------

